# Aalborg Open 2011



## hr.mohr (Oct 7, 2010)

We will be hosting a competition in the northern part of Denmark, in Aalborg.

When: 5, February 2011
Where: The main library in Aalborg

When the website with details regarding registration are finalized then this competition should get approved by WCA 

Transport can be via Aalborg Airport or via ferry to Frederikshavn, that's 1:15 by train from Aalborg.

Hope to see a lot of people that knows what a kamelåså is


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 7, 2010)

I'll try to be there


----------



## Shortey (Oct 7, 2010)

NOOOOOO! That's the same weekend as Norwegian Open. 

Should've been called Arborg Open imo.


----------



## hr.mohr (Oct 8, 2010)

Argh! I did not know that 

If we change the name will you come?


----------



## Shortey (Oct 8, 2010)

Please try to change the date. D: I wanna go really bad. :/


----------



## hr.mohr (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't think that it will be possible. But we will be having a competition in Fredericia the weekend before this competition and Danish Open in April, so perhaps we will see you there?


----------



## tehmaxice (Oct 11, 2010)

Hmmm, Helsinki open and Norwegian Open are scheduled around the same time, so we'll have to do some adjustments.

Rest asure, the date for Norwegian Open has not been decided yet ^^


----------



## hr.mohr (Oct 12, 2010)

We have booked the venue and just need to make a schedule before we can get this competition approved.


----------



## deadalnix (Oct 12, 2010)

Ho noes !!!!

I just leaved Denmark for France. I'd love to come anyway, it would be nice to see Aalborg again.

And did you order 1000L of milk ?


----------



## hr.mohr (Jan 8, 2011)

There has not been the number of competitors that we where hoping for, so we have decided to make this competition a 1-day event.


----------

